# She's a harmless 3.8 star pax



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Man guys lol so I'm for some reason online with Uber (need the money ) and *BEEP* request for some girl rated a 3.8! By far my lowest rated passenger. I'm so cavalier that I say let's do itt! I call her to make sure she's not blackout drunk. Sounds okay, check.

Then she calls again. I'm 2 minutes away, I ignore it. Calls again. Ignored, wtf I'm like here b*tch. (She let it go to voicemail until I got there)

I pull up to the bar/restaurant and she drops (throws?) her phone down and it shatters.

She gets in and is with some guy as well, didn't seem like the bf. Anyway off we go, ETA about 5 minutes away.

We get to making small talk and she seems harmless, 3.8? Come on guys you're being harsh. Mechanical engineer at a great school here in Pittsburgh. Blah blah try to make them laugh = positive experience.

Then I make a left turn.

Girl: "Why are you going this way?"

"Oh that's the way the GPS is telling me to go" - Playing dumb, I mean b/c literally that's where it's telling me to go, I knew another away but decided I'd see what Google Maps had to say.

Buddy in the back: "Oh man you must be after that fare"

Uh go f*ck yourself little dude.

"Don't worry guys this is Google Maps it's taking us there, it's only like 5 minutes it'll basically be minimum fare"

Girl: "Yeah this is such a scenic route"

"It's not even worth it now since this is basically wasting my time now"

"No? We're not turning there? Okay."

Buddy: "Man he's really after that fare"

"Guys it's the GPS, it's correct" etc etc. Keep in mind this was a few minutes drive lol

Girl: "Um yeah you see those lights, tur - "

"Yeah I know where it is" (b*tch)

Dropped her off after they both couldn't decide where to drop off at. 2-stars just b/c it wasn't super far.

I'm guessing either SUPER entitled and spoiled by a rich family or just THAT stupid with communication skills.

_TL;DR: 5 minute drive turned into a b*tch fit by some entitled chick_

Honestly dgaf about your attitude since I'm taking your money and will toss your ass out as soon as possible. Farther trips you bet I would've kicked her out if given the chance. Benefits of working in customer service you can give me all the attitude you want and I'll be like , UNPHASED BIATCH


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

1. Why did you not kick them out? If someone says I'm long-hauling them its immediate ejection. 

2. Two stars? Seriously? You were so offended that you had to write about it and you still gave her more than one star?


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

UberMensch2015 said:


> .
> 
> 2. Two stars? Seriously? You were so offended that you had to write about it and you still gave her more than one star?


I know right....


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

As soon as a passenger accuses me of that, I'm done. I pull over and ask them to leave. They will rate me bad either way because of their accusations. So out they go.


----------



## X-X_Driver (Dec 11, 2015)

The CMU "elite" no doubt. Don't get me started.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Learn to stand up for yourself. You should have not entertained them, rather, you should have kicked them out immediately and not even charged them since Uber is the one making most of the money anyway. Is being abused really worth that $2 min fare? Why did you give them 2 stars?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> 1. Why did you not kick them out? If someone says I'm long-hauling them its immediate ejection.
> 
> 2. Two stars? Seriously? You were so offended that you had to write about it and you still gave her more than one star?


It was a 5 minute ride, more trouble than it's worth causing a scene versus just finishing the trip.

And yes the star system is entirely subjective so that's what _I _decided to rate them.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Doesn't matter what they say to me unless they're swearing me out. Been in customer service for years it just rolls right off me. Personally I'm like "f*ck you" but when operating professionally, just like at work, I keep it professional.

Unless the situation really merits it (aka touching me, getting violent) I'm not risking escalation by kicking them out. YMMV

And yes X-X_Driver you are spot on lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Why did you give them 2 stars


Because that's what I decided lol like I said in the original post that sh*t doesn't bother me. Was in a great mood all night.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

New driver alert:

In the future, please 1 star her.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> New driver alert:
> 
> In the future, please 1 star her.


500+ rides between Uber and Lyft not necessarily "new" but sure I'm no 5000+ driver, also part time. But sure I'll hit em with the ban hammer then.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Should of stopped immediately. You'll learn so day. She 1 starred you too......


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Should of stopped immediately. You'll learn so day. She 1 starred you too......


I don't care if she 1-starred me, my rating is unchanged. Guess I'll slap them with the 1-star them people damn


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

..I saw a 4.1 a week ago.. I smell trouble and rejected.. a 3.8??? Man! what was your thinking?? I would eject from my car after the first phrase!! _


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

garrobitoalado said:


> ..I saw a 4.1 a week ago.. I smell trouble and rejected.. a 3.8??? Man! what was your thinking?? I would eject from my car after the first phrase!! _


Didn't really bother me, again working in customer service for years I don't care what people say. I see too much risk of these people damaging my car if I kick them out. Hand washed and fully detailed I'm not trying to dent my Caliber lol


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

I accepted a non-surge ride by CMU and checked the stats and saw the pax was a 4.5 and immediately cancelled. I never see anyone in Pittsburgh below 4.7 so I knew something up. Wasn't worth the risk of either:
1)minimum ride
2)waiting for pax at location where pax are never ready
3)rude/obnoxious customer

A 3.8 would have been an easy cancel along with a hearty chuckle.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeppelin77 said:


> I accepted a non-surge ride by CMU and checked the stats and saw the pax was a 4.5 and immediately cancelled. I never see anyone in Pittsburgh below 4.7 so I knew something up. Wasn't worth the risk of either:
> 1)minimum ride
> 2)waiting for pax at location where pax are never ready
> 3)rude/obnoxious customer
> ...


What if she only had a few rides and 1 driver rated her low and the others rated high? I mean some drivers rate low for foreign language speakers, no ending destination entered, waiting for 3 minutes. Hey it _was_ surprising to see that in Pittsburgh, I suppose I just needed to see what the fuss was about haha. And I'll take the little minimum ride over $0.00. She was even standing on the curb ready to go!


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> What if she only had a few rides and 1 driver rated her low and the others rated high? I mean some drivers rate low for foreign language speakers, no ending destination entered, waiting for 3 minutes. Hey it _was_ surprising to see that in Pittsburgh, I suppose I just needed to see what the fuss was about haha. And I'll take the little minimum ride over $0.00. She was even standing on the curb ready to go!


I see your point about the rating. If anything my bias was more towards the pickup location and type of rides I usually get there. The low rating justified in my mind cancelling and moving on to the next one. Now if it was surging at a 2x or higher I would have been singing a different tune...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeppelin77 said:


> I see your point about the rating. If anything my bias was more towards the pickup location and type of rides I usually get there. The low rating justified in my mind cancelling and moving on to the next one. Now if it was surging at a 2x or higher I would have been singing a different tune...


Mad Mex on Highland, she was harmless just super entitled lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hate when people try to tell me how to do my job

My reply is always, so why do you need me then?

And walk away

Or drive away in ur case


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I hate when people try to tell me how to do my job
> 
> My reply is always, so why do you need me then?
> 
> ...


Like she thinks she knows a better way than GOOGLE..GOOGLE.. who has billions in assets, pretty sure they know what they're doing with mapping software lol


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

There are very few instances where Google Maps is wrong, but alas, our customers are creatures of habit. It pains me, too.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> There are very few instances where Google Maps is wrong, but alas, our customers are creatures of habit. It pains me, too.


Oh and I knew the way she wanted, "Fifth to Morewood to Forbes right?" I mean sure it's more linear (aka less turns) but the distance driving is the same according to Google Maps. Oh well time to kill it tonight! Wish me luck with these now-lowered Lyft rates as well


----------



## Drguru (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol sorry, I'm new here. But we can just ask them to get out if they are insulting us?
How does this work? You can't get tossed from Uber for doing this?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You had the perfect chance to earn that 1 star and put a couple snotty millinials in their place.

Oh well, maybe next time...


----------



## X-X_Driver (Dec 11, 2015)

At the start of Xmas. finals week, picked up a pax on Walnut. Was sober. Had been studying with friends. Going home to CMU. Didn't enter destination. He assumed that all Uber drivers knew how to get to CMU. From where we were, I went up to Fifth and the 4 or 5 blocks to Morewood. About to turn left and he starts screaming for me to turn right. I asked if he lived off campus. By then, we had passed Morewood. Long story short - went to N. Craig (where I could have also turned left to get him to campus.) Nope. Turn right. OK. made a circle - Centre back to Morewood then crossed Fifth :/ then went to the campus as I was trying to do. <twice> . I just shut my mouth and drove. Hey, it was his money I was making for the extra mileage and time. This guy didn't complain and I didn't see my rating go down so.... ??

I've generally taken the attitude that pax is "in control" of the ride (it is their money) as long as they aren't asking me to do something stupid, dangerous, illegal, or just flat out going the wrong direction. If they tell me they want to go around the block 5 times to get to the destination, OK with me as long as they are behaving. It's their money.

On the other side of all this - my Very first Uber ride was a CMU grad student from Monroeville into Shadyside. Nicest, most helpful, friendly guy in the world. Best overall Uber experience I truly ever had. Told him I was new. He taught me more about everything in that 20 minute ride than any of the Uber "training" videos ever could have. 5* both ways. I would have given him 6* if I could have. I was lucky on that one.

And yea, sometimes better to go the two extra blocks and complete the ride, rather than escalate something that's not worth escalating. Absolutely the wise move in the majority of situations. When you are dealing with the public, you have to stay safe but also be realistic about everyone's goals and be the smarter person in the end.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

This guy is a winner


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Picking up a 3.8 passenger. You knew what you were getting into; you deserved what you had coming to you.


----------



## DavieJUber (Jan 4, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Man guys lol so I'm for some reason online with Uber (need the money ) and *BEEP* request for some girl rated a 3.8! By far my lowest rated passenger. I'm so cavalier that I say let's do itt! I call her to make sure she's not blackout drunk. Sounds okay, check.
> 
> Then she calls again. I'm 2 minutes away, I ignore it. Calls again. Ignored, wtf I'm like here b*tch. (She let it go to voicemail until I got there)
> 
> ...


Had one of those passengers last week. She was alone, but not pleasant at all. I was just polite though.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If someone questions my route I offer them two choices. We can follow my GPS or they can direct me the rest of the way. It's their decision.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Notice that she broke her phone. So you couldn't get a 1 star. 
Perfect karma for her. 
She needed a 1 star from you, not a 2 star.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Bob Smith said:


> As soon as a passenger accuses me of that, I'm done. I pull over and ask them to leave. They will rate me bad either way because of their accusations. So out they go.


What if they refuse to get out? I've had this happen before. I picked up some college kids and 4 of them tried to load in my back and two of them were huge. I told them I couldn't take them and they'd have to call another Uber but they would t get out.

I had to put my car into park then turn around and tell them okay you can get out or we can just sit here while I wait for the cops.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> What if they refuse to get out? I've had this happen before. I picked up some college kids and 4 of them tried to load in my back and two of them were huge. I told them I couldn't take them and they'd have to call another Uber but they would t get out.
> 
> I had to put my car into park then turn around and tell them okay you can get out or we can just sit here while I wait for the cops.


You just answered your own question. But it works better if you get out and shut the car off.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah its a sticky situation. If thry are dicks they might even damage your car on the way out. So its always good to keep your eyes wide open. Even if they don't look like the type to not do something so nasty, don't trust them when kicking them out. I've had a passenger spit out their gum and step on it in my car under the floor mat. I've seen videos of a lady keying someones car...so be careful guys and make sure you can handle the situation.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You just answered your own question. But it works better if you get out and shut the car off.


Well I hadn't started the trip yet and the only two times I've taken a chance and picked up college kids from campus both groups did it. So the second time I was pissed. I have a really nice car and they had to yanked the door several times to close it. The. When they wouldn't get it out that just topped it off.

95% of the riders I get are more than polite and want to chat and treat my car and me well.

I've had riders that know exactly where they are going get bossy and rude if I don pick the enterance to their mega work place campus that they prefer and it is like well how the shit did they want me to know. But I'd have a hard time kicking any passenger out on the street just because they were being a pain in the ass and I knew I was getting a bad rating. Yet alone call the police if they refused. Also Uber will cut you off for crap like that.

If I know my rating is going to bomb through no fault of my own I don't kiss their ass and ignore any requests they make for route, music, whatever. I tell them I'm taking them to the drop indicated per the guidance system and at this point my only goal is to get them their safely and out of my car. If they are extremely inappropriate I would report them.

I've just learned to be cautious of picking up anyone with less than a 4.5

They may not be dangerous but they will ding your score even if you are prompt, effort irony and have a clean car. More times than not it just isn't with the $3 to have a bad experience. It isn't worth $50 to have a bad experience.

If the average passenger treated Uber drivers the way they did cabs there is no way I would do it. I mainly do it because yeah it's nice to have the extra money but I feel I'm providing a service that is serving to better the community good. I pick up drunks, tourists and business people late to work.

I know they'd pay more for the service but I also know they feel like they are getting good value for their buck and appreciate the ride. I love telling tourists about my city and keeping drunks off the road is always a good thing.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> You had the perfect chance to earn that 1 star and put a couple snotty millinials in their place.
> 
> Oh well, maybe next time...


Ah I know I'm too nice haha I will reconsider next time


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

X-X_Driver said:


> At the start of Xmas. finals week, picked up a pax on Walnut. Was sober. Had been studying with friends. Going home to CMU. Didn't enter destination. He assumed that all Uber drivers knew how to get to CMU. From where we were, I went up to Fifth and the 4 or 5 blocks to Morewood. About to turn left and he starts screaming for me to turn right. I asked if he lived off campus. By then, we had passed Morewood. Long story short - went to N. Craig (where I could have also turned left to get him to campus.) Nope. Turn right. OK. made a circle - Centre back to Morewood then crossed Fifth :/ then went to the campus as I was trying to do. <twice> . I just shut my mouth and drove. Hey, it was his money I was making for the extra mileage and time. This guy didn't complain and I didn't see my rating go down so.... ??
> 
> I've generally taken the attitude that pax is "in control" of the ride (it is their money) as long as they aren't asking me to do something stupid, dangerous, illegal, or just flat out going the wrong direction. If they tell me they want to go around the block 5 times to get to the destination, OK with me as long as they are behaving. It's their money.
> 
> ...


 Oh exactly, everyone saying "kick them the eff out" don't realize how short of a ride it is from Walnut to Margret Morrison (CMU), why kick them out after a minute or two of driving on a 5 minute drive when I can just finish it and be on with my night. Kicking someone out is reserved for the girl that wouldn't stop f*cking with my hair from behind that seat (Carson St. pick up of course). Everyone's got different tipping points and criteria for kicking someone out but I feel like that is the ultimate action against a passenger and would result in a skewed email to customer support which I would have to undercut and email support _as well_ to defend myself etc etc. Not worth the trouble just because they were a little snarky. And yes they say, "CMU" I'll confirm "So Margret Morrison St?" then it'll be Fifth to Morewood to Forbes. Forget that back way lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

t5contra said:


> This guy is a winner


He probably thinks that means he is "#1" lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Picking up a 3.8 passenger. You knew what you were getting into; you deserved what you had coming to you.


You know what they say about curiosity and the cat lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Notice that she broke her phone. So you couldn't get a 1 star.
> Perfect karma for her.
> She needed a 1 star from you, not a 2 star.


Yeah I hear you guys, I'll have to slam these people next time. Considering she's 3.8 (lower now) hopefully she'll get deactivated but highly unlikely. If so then I guess I'll see her on Lyft haha


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> What if they refuse to get out? I've had this happen before. I picked up some college kids and 4 of them tried to load in my back and two of them were huge. I told them I couldn't take them and they'd have to call another Uber but they would t get out.
> 
> I had to put my car into park then turn around and tell them okay you can get out or we can just sit here while I wait for the cops.


That's how you do it nice


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Man guys lol so I'm for some reason online with Uber (need the money ) and *BEEP* request for some girl rated a 3.8! By far my lowest rated passenger. I'm so cavalier that I say let's do itt! I call her to make sure she's not blackout drunk. Sounds okay, check.
> 
> Then she calls again. I'm 2 minutes away, I ignore it. Calls again. Ignored, wtf I'm like here b*tch. (She let it go to voicemail until I got there)
> 
> ...


 i had a 1 star PAX. she canceled as soon as she got into the car. had to kick her out. and realize why she has a 1 star rating.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I


sellkatsell44 said:


> I hate when people try to tell me how to do my job
> 
> My reply is always, so why do you need me then?
> 
> ...


It's their dime. If they want me to take a way other than the one the GPS is giving in happy to oblige but they need to give me turn by turn directions and if I pass the turn because they gave them to late that isn't my problem.

But yeah the fare is super cheap so when people get pissy about something like that it does annoy me. It's like dude if you can't afford $5.40 for a ride you should have walked the 5 blocks you pinged me for. I'm not your servant and I'm not even making any money off you. Consider it a favor.

I've told the overloaders as much. That it isn't worth the three dollar fare to possibly get a $150 ticket and ruin my car. They can't argue with that. Who's going to take that deal?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I've had college students ma


MikesUber said:


> Like she thinks she knows a better way than GOOGLE..GOOGLE.. who has billions in assets, pretty sure they know what they're doing with mapping software lol


Google gives you the fastest route but not the shortest route which costs them more and some of them know this. They know we basically only get paid by the mile and rather make us sit for twenty minutes in traffic to save a couple of bucks. I comply with route request but I do ding their rating for it as I see it as very rude behavior.

They are saving themselves $2.00 and costing you fares you could have made driving someone else in that time.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't know, I guess in some areas business is a lot better than here. I had a slow day, I picked up a girl, rated 3.0. It turned out to be a decent trip, 24.00, she was cute, friendly and tipped me 5.00. So I think some drivers are too quick to just give shitty ratings. Sometimes people just have bad days. I try to give the benefit of the doubt. My rating's 4.92, so it hasn't hurt me yet.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think after awhile it's hard for your rating to change unless you get a zillion 5s. My rating hasn't changed at all. Still 4.8


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

3.8 pax, never seen them and don't want to meet them either.


----------



## IHmechanic (Jan 2, 2016)

I got accepted a ping for a 3.5 early morning last week. I had the same curiosity and thought "I have to see this!". I get to the location of the pin and she's there, outside, ready to go. She's a nice oriental gal going to the airport. She was somewhat talkative ... didn't tell me how to drive ... was fine with the music I had playing. In fact, I got the feeling she was trying to please me. I get to the airport and she tips me. So I don't why someone rated her so bad. The only thing I can think of is that she had only ridden a few times and maybe got one bad rating because she took too long to meet the driver. Maybe she was shamed and wanted get her rating up.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am proactive with every one of my riders. I welcome them and immediately say "I follow my GPS however if you know/see a better way please let me know" They always thank me and I have never had an issue like the one you experienced. I feel if you mention it up front it will either prompt them to tell you a better way or they just simply do not care.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up a couple Saturday night not real late. You could tell they weren't getting along. Short trip Uptown to Downtown Minneapolis. I could have gone side street or highway picked highway because it would be faster no stop lights or traffic. As soon as I get on the highway the guy freaks out! Says "you have to report this! Do you know how to do that? It will be 3 times the cost this way!" I kind of ignore him knowing its a $6-$7 ride either way. The best part was we get to his apartment ($6.55) and he says to his gal "Why is your car turned on"? She says "I'm going home". She got out and b-lined to her car and he was left standing at the door. I couldn't have been happier! Tossed him a 3* on top of it!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

IHmechanic said:


> I got accepted a ping for a 3.5 early morning last week. I had the same curiosity and thought "I have to see this!". I get to the location of the pin and she's there, outside, ready to go. She's a nice oriental gal going to the airport. She was somewhat talkative ... didn't tell me how to drive ... was fine with the music I had playing. In fact, I got the feeling she was trying to please me. I get to the airport and she tips me. So I don't why someone rated her so bad. The only thing I can think of is that she had only ridden a few times and maybe got one bad rating because she took too long to meet the driver. Maybe she was shamed and wanted get her rating up.


Exactly, can't be too quick to judge sometimes. Like I've said I was indifferent about the whole thing I just want to get to the next one and make some money. Last night we were surging in the 2's as students didn't want to walk in 8 degree weather!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am proactive with every one of my riders. I welcome them and immediately say "I follow my GPS however if you know/see a better way please let me know" They always thank me and I have never had an issue like the one you experienced. I feel if you mention it up front it will either prompt them to tell you a better way or they just simply do not care.


That's a good line I like that! +1


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Picked up a couple Saturday night not real late. You could tell they weren't getting along. Short trip Uptown to Downtown Minneapolis. I could have gone side street or highway picked highway because it would be faster no stop lights or traffic. As soon as I get on the highway the guy freaks out! Says "you have to report this! Do you know how to do that? It will be 3 times the cost this way!" I kind of ignore him knowing its a $6-$7 ride either way. The best part was we get to his apartment ($6.55) and he says to his gal "Why is your car turned on"? She says "I'm going home". She got out and b-lined to her car and he was left standing at the door. I couldn't have been happier! Tossed him a 3* on top of it!


Damnn LOL dude got roasted. Yeah seriously you're like little traffic and a short ride how is this magically three times the cost?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I pick up low rated men sometimes out of curiosity and because it's super close to where I am. I find that the 4 and below men are fine. It's the 4.6 and 4.7s that end up being awful. I will not mess with chicks below 4.7 cause I usually end up regretting it. I'm stereotyping my own gender, I know. Again, this is from personal experience in my city.


----------

